# Best age to Neuter a whippet?



## PinkEars (Jun 4, 2010)

the vets told us 9 months is the best age for Walt. I'm not planning on doing it any sooner but I was wondering if anyone had any insight of when is the best age? I heard somewhere that whippets take a little longer to mature than others! I'm not sure what age daycare say they have to be neutered from but i know she doesnt alow unneutered dogs in because she has alot of rescue dogs there that have come straight from Ireland and have not always been spayed!


----------



## mimi g (Mar 10, 2009)

PinkEars said:


> the vets told us 9 months is the best age for Walt. I'm not planning on doing it any sooner but I was wondering if anyone had any insight of when is the best age? I heard somewhere that whippets take a little longer to mature than others! I'm not sure what age daycare say they have to be neutered from but i know she doesnt alow unneutered dogs in because she has alot of rescue dogs there that have come straight from Ireland and have not always been spayed!


I think I heard the same thing about whippets!
Tia has yet to have her first season at over 10mths old......after her first season I will feel happy that everything inside her is well developed and she is matured enough to be spayed. She will be done 3mths after her season so looks like she is going to be well over a year. I bumped into a lady with a female whippet afew days ago who said her girl was well over a year before she had her season.


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

mimi g said:


> I think I heard the same thing about whippets!
> Tia has yet to have her first season at over 10mths old......after her first season I will feel happy that everything inside her is well developed and she is matured enough to be spayed. She will be done 3mths after her season so looks like she is going to be well over a year. I bumped into a lady with a female whippet afew days ago who said her girl was well over a year before she had her season.


I wouldn't have a whippet castrated before they were 2 years old. None of my boys have been mature earlier than that. Simba Tia's dad is 3 1/2 and is just beggining to mature now.

Are you having a problem with him being entire or is it just that he needs to go to daycare and they don't accept entire dogs. I have 6 male whippets ages ranging from 10 months to nearly 12 years. The oldest is the only one castrated and I rarely have a problem with them 3 are stud dogs and I have to watch them when any girls are in season as they can get argumentative the minro squabbles I have had are all noise and no teeth handbags at dawn type of thing.

Michelle Tia's aunty Amber didn't have her first season until she was 13 months old and only has them every 12 months now. Its not unusual for whippets to have their first season late. Tia's sister Grace has already had her first season at about 7 months I think she was.:thumbup1:


----------



## Stellabelly (Jul 11, 2009)

I was advised to wait until mine was at least a year by his trainer at classes and he was 15 months by the time he had the op...


----------



## PinkEars (Jun 4, 2010)

To be honest I'm in no hurry and not having any problems with him so far either he is a bit humpy but what 7 month old pup isnt? I just don't want him to get to an age where daycare lady wouldnt let him go but on the other hand don't want to do it when he is to young! Ill speak to daycare lady next time I see her as it might not be a problem.

Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## mimi g (Mar 10, 2009)

Freyja said:


> Michelle Tia's aunty Amber didn't have her first season until she was 13 months old and only has them every 12 months now. Its not unusual for whippets to have their first season late. Tia's sister Grace has already had her first season at about 7 months I think she was.:thumbup1:


Thanks thats good to know.
From evrything you told me about Amber, Tia is very much like her...the more she grows up and becomes confident the more i see it! She has Bailey completely whipped!


----------



## PinkEars (Jun 4, 2010)

this is another stupid question but when do you know when they are fully mature?


----------

